# When was the last time you played a CD in your car?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

When was the last time you played a physical CD in your car?

Note... this is NOT "a CD that I ripped and play back on my audio player". I'm talking about an actual physical CD that you take to your car and played.

For me, it was last September on my Chevy Malibu. I was going on a week-long road trip, and purchased some audiobooks on CD. I tried my CD player which I hadn't used in quite a while, and the player jammed up. The cost to fix the player was going to be $300, verses the $100 I spent to put in a FM modulator and play it back through a portable device.

Now, I did purchase a new car last week, and I did test out the CD player just to make sure it works. But, I was more interested in the Bluetooth connection and the auxiliary audio input in the car than the actual CD player.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Every time I drive it There's a 6 disc changer in the trunk that's on whenever the car is running.

Every once in a while I change the discs in it. I buy the physical discs from Amazon and get the AutoRip digital versions free.

The other car doesn't have one, only an AM/FM Cassette, but it's always OFF since I don't have too many tapes any more and radio sucks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Today. Tower of Power's 40th Anniversary performance recorded live in 2008. If I'm not listening to my XM SkyFi II, I'm listening to a CD.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

2011. Was on a trip to Scotland with my wife and discovered a band called the "Red Hot Chili Pipers" (not what you think - look at the spelling closely) playing over a store's PA and video system - loved it and bought the CD immediately. Told my daughter, who was picking us up on our return, that I wanted to play the CD on the way home from the airport. She thought she knew what I had and giggled that my 'new' group was really something she'd known about for a while.

...then she heard AC/DC's "Thunderstruck" done by a rock bagpipe band


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not generally in the car long enough most of the time for it to be worth bringing CDs and loading/unloading... plus it gets hot in the summer so I don't like leaving them in the car... so I just got out of the habit years ago.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When my wife bought the Garth Brooks box set that came out a few months ago.He's one of the holdouts, no digital purchase, even the physical media was exclusive.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Don't even own a car with a physical CD drive. - We rip EVERY single CD we buy into MP3 and load onto the portable MP3 player (that gets played through a cassette adapter). If/when we get a new car - I'm hoping it will have a analog audio input.

Commuting back and forth to work, or on errands around town - we usually just listen to our radio stations (and no - no HD or satellite radio either).


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I use mine quite a bit. I will switch between cd, iPhone, and HI DEF radio. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

scooper said:


> Don't even own a car with a physical CD drive. - We rip EVERY single CD we buy into MP3 and load onto the portable MP3 player (that gets played through a cassette adapter). If/when we get a new car - I'm hoping it will have a analog audio input.
> 
> Commuting back and forth to work, or on errands around town - we usually just listen to our radio stations (and no - no HD or satellite radio either).


My car has digital input, and it's very slick. It'll play via Bluetooth or USB. It'll show playlists, track info, and album, controls on steering wheel allow skip, repeat, and vol. control.
So I am MP3/4 90% of the time, but occasionally we'll pop in a book or comedy show that's on CD.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My wife plays CDs in her car daily. I use them whenever I'm on a lengthy road trip.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I switch back and forth, between the CD Player (I keep two or three favorite CD's in the glove box), and doing early-morning AM MW DX'ing.
I like to listen to Radio Australia programming via CBC Canada (540 KHz), and KRVN (880) in Nebraska, among others.
Last listened to a CD a day or two ago.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the last time I used one was about 3 cars ago!!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a 6 disc player that is always loaded.
When talk radio goes into reruns I play it.

Music radio sucks.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I never listen to the radio, its is always physical CD's....mp3's sound terrible...over-compressed crap, even at the highest bitrate, although if I could get a head unit that played FLAC in teh car I would consider ripping my collection.....if I had my way, I might even listen to vinyl in my car if I could. Portability has turned great music into "elevator musak".....


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Every time I drive. Have a 6 disc changer loaded with data discs I ripped - some have as many as 10 albums on a disc.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

my car has a single CD plus a 6 disc changer., both in the front. last time I used either had to be 2007 when I got my first iphone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

We listen to CD's when driving up and down I-5 or US-395 in California where the radio reception is terrible.

Around home the car radio is usually tuned to KUSC for classical music or KNX for news and traffic updates. We have a 2004 Subaru SUV so the choices are AM/FM/Weather/CD only.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a cassette player built into my dash, but I admittedly have never used it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yesterday.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No one using cassettes or 8-tracks? Phonographs? ( a bit bumpy, but in a Rolls it is all right.)


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

I actually always have a stack of cd's that I rotate in and out of my car. Most recently the John Coltrane Live at the Village Vanguard collection or The Faust Tapes from the Faust box set. Both within the last week. 

I also listen to flac converted to apple flac for the iPodphone. Nothing against mp3's though.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My 2012 Kia Forte is now 2 years and a month old.
It has never had a CD in the player.
We have lots of free over the air stations here south of Houston, TX.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i play a cd daily. i usually switch back and forth between sirius and cd. gotta cd changer loaded up with some asking alexandria, black veil brides, five finger death punch, and some cd's made from itunes.

been thinking about cancelling sat radio. same stuff day in day out. seems they play the same songs at the same time each day


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think I've used the CD Player in my car in maybe 5 years. I don't use the car all that much anymore. I am allowed to work from home all except 1 (sometimes in a rare instance 2) days a week. If I need to go somewhere locally, I tend to take the golf cart and that doesn't have a radio. However, I have used the CD player in Mrs. Fluffybear's car within the last year.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine will play mp3 cds.. so every so often I make one with 100+ songs and just leave it in player..


----------

